
SUVs double pedestrians' risk of death (2003) - colinprince
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4462-suvs-double-pedestrians-risk-of-death/
======
enraged_camel
FTA:

>>A pedestrian struck by a large van is three times as likely to die as
someone hit by a car at the same speed. Pedestrians struck by large SUVs are
twice as likely to die.

So why is the article title not "Large vans triple pedestrians' risk of
death"?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Probably because ~nobody especially cares about large vans. The SUV, on the
other hand, is a cultural icon that represents middle-class prosperity and
rugged individualism.

------
synicalx
SUV's are also a fair bit safer for the occupant, especially in side-on
collisions at higher speeds where someone in a sedan might end up with a
bumper through their temple VS a SUV driver who might just lose a leg.

------
teej
[2003]

~~~
colinprince
edited, thanks

